# transmission problem



## darkjedivader (Apr 18, 2003)

Hello guys I have a small problem , I have a 92 sentra ,105.000 miles,after I checked the transmision fluid I notice it was brown , I took to Ammco and I was told that I should not change the fluid because it would cause tramsmission problems , I ask if i should use any type of any treatment , and he said no. shoud I follow his advise or does anybody on the forum knows of any treatment that might be efective ,and will not cause any problems down the road


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Does it shift badly? If someone tells you that putting new transmission fluid in will kill your tranny, they're fucking nuts... find a better mechanic, and read your manual for the required fluid for your tranny... no treatment necessary, but a good synthetic oil will help.


----------



## darkjedivader (Apr 18, 2003)

the problems is it jerks a little between first and second gear, the mechanic who told me this works at ammco tranmission centers , he claims since the fluid was never change , the only thing holding the inside parts is the transmission fluid, by changin it it will flush everything and make things worse.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

In other words it will fall apart if you change the transmission fluid? I don't think they're that fragile...

If the fluid is brown, that means that there's a lot of particulates floating in that stuff that is abrading your gears and probably ruining your transmission, I think you might as well replace it now and save yourself some heartache... I don't think there is any way fresh fluid will hurt it... just my .02,... 

get a second opinion from another mechanic, just to be sure... don't trust everything you read on the internet...


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

hmm.. i sure hope that your transmission isnt that flimsy. I've never heard of new tranny fluid causing transmission problems. you should certainly get an opinion from some other mechanic, imo. I changed the tranny fluid in my 87 pulsar, for what I believe is the first time after 170000km (bought it cheap cause the guy never did any maintenance), anyway it was all brown and stunk like shit, but the new fluid hasn't caused problems, and ive driven almost 20000km since then.


----------



## mrmurphz (Oct 13, 2003)

in reply to the initial post:

my transmission was having problems and i spoke to the previous owner. he was told almost the exact same thing from his mechanic. the tranny fluid was brown in color and they recommended that he left it alone. he changed the fluid and that's when it started having problems. is it the viscosity in the new oil that might cause the tranny to act up? would a transmission flush do any more harm? i have a post in the truck/suv forum about my transmission problem. its just a surprise seeing someone with the same problem hearing the same diagnosis from a mechanic.


----------

